# New ClipArtBoom Pack Provides Lacrosse Designs, Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new collection from ClipArtBoom (Clipartboom.com | Premium Vector and Digital Clip Art Designs) lets you offer customers premium, cutting-edge vector lacrosse graphics with minimal design time. The recently released lacrosse package includes 35 black-and-white clip art files and 35 black-and-white and color interactive design templates in diverse styles geared for today’s market. The lacrosse clip art, backgrounds, colors, and 35 design fonts in this exclusive package from one of the industry’s newest stock artwork companies puts great graphics at your fingertips.

All designs and templates are available in EPS and Adobe Illustrator (.AI) formats, and the templates also are available in CorelDRAW (.CDR). Everything is royalty free with unlimited usage. These vector designs are ideal for screen printing, vinyl cutting, sublimation, digital transfers, and direct-to-garment printing.

Lacrosse art includes balls, sticks, helmets and more. 
To view package designs, go to Vector Lacrosse Designs and Clip Art
For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

